

An Insider's View Of Silicon Alley's Talent Feeding Frenzy - locopati
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2012/10/10/an-insiders-view-of-silicon-alleys-talent-feeding-frenzy/

======
Matt_Mickiewicz
Recruitment spam has hit at an all time high.

The LinkedIn "honeypot" setup by Elaine Wherry is now getting an email every
31 hours, despite the fact that the profile is disclosed as being face in her
blog.

It's a shame though, because of all the noise, the good opportunities get
tossed out with the bad ones. It's easier to stay put then go in for a half-
day interview only to find out they want you to take a 30% pay cut.

